# i need a good slogan please



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i am entering a competition, the cometition is you have to design a slogan for the back of a t-shirt.

examples, 
i am a prawn again christian, and i belief in cod. ( sorry if this offends you)

or, the prawn idenity


it has to have somthing to do with fish, thanks.
please help, g


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

do you like my big pair of Pollocks :blush:

With a picture underneath of a bloke holding 2 pollocks :whistling2:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Fish keeping is my life and sole.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

"Loaches Suck"


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

You could try "Quit Wakin the phish", with a pic of a Wakin.

Or maybe just "You can call me... the Codfather"


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

andy007 said:


> "Loaches Suck"


Love it :no1:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Good slogans:lol2:

What's the prize?


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

stephen p said:


> good slogans:lol2:
> 
> What's the prize?


the prize of i win is a t-shirt and £25 voucher


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

we want links to the comp!!


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

frank jordan said:


> we want links to the comp!!


 its at calder valley aquatics centre, not online sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na: come down and check it out if you know the place.


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

ahhh darn, haha gimme a moment and il try and think of a slogan for you.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

frank jordan said:


> ahhh darn, haha gimme a moment and il try and think of a slogan for you.


got any yet?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Do i smell of fish?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I think who ever slogan you use should at least have the voucher or t-shirt :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Fishies get me damp......


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you can read this, somebody has stolen my fish


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to be an angel but i lost my fins


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

These ones crack me up :lol:

*SALMON ~ The other pink meat

The trout, the whole trout and nothing but the trout, so help me Cod

Frankly Scallop, I don't give a clam

Fishful thinking

Does this T-shirt make my bass look big?

May the fish be with you*


Sadly, i'm too rubbish to come up with anything on my own, so no, i didn't make those up myself :blush:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> These ones crack me up :lol:
> 
> *SALMON ~ The other pink meat*
> 
> ...


 
good ones thanks but the other entrys are still better than theese, come on guys :2thumb:


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Nobody's going to do Betta than these, as I truly believe in them with Bleeding Heart and Sole. Hope this puts the Wrasse of the people back in their Plaice, like the good old Dace. Eel be happy with it.

Finny Jones was prawn to sing.


Sorry about the let down. I Hake it when that happens.


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

I have crabs.:lol2:


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

so where exactly are the fishes fingers?


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

Two parrots sitting on a perch one says to the other I can smell fish.:lol2: (its an old one but funny)


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Only dead fish go with the flow :no1:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

:lol2:



Esfa said:


> Only dead fish go with the flow :no1:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> do you like my big pair of Pollocks :blush:
> 
> With a picture underneath of a bloke holding 2 pollocks :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Short and sweet " GOT FISH? "


----------

